# http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa



## Qal&ia (3 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
الموقع المذكور http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa

كان يعتبر المنهل العلمي العربي الوحيد حسب معرفتي ، وقد كان يستفاد منه بشكل واسع
الا انه وللاسف اصبح من الصعب جدا الدخول الى صفحاته

ارجو من كل شخص لديه معلومات جديدة عن هذا الموقع ان يخبرنا كيف السبيل للوصل الية من جديد

وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## سامح حسون (4 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
والله يا اخى عندك حق انا دايخ على كتب الهيدروليك والمحركات بالعربى ومش لاقيها فى اى مكان 
فياريت لو اى اخ عنده معلومه يدلنا
وجزاكم الله الخير كله


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (4 يناير 2008)

الاخوة الاعزاء .

بحوزتي عدة ملفات سبق وان حملتها سابقا عندما كان الموقع سهل المنال .

ارجوا منكم ذكر الملفات المطلوب وشكر مقدما .

عسى ان نجد اعضاء اخرين بحوزتهم الملفات المطلوبة .

ومن الله التوفيق .

البغدادي


----------



## عمر محمد3 (4 يناير 2008)

شكرا اخى البغدادى على المرور وعلى حسن تعاونك الذى دوما عرفت به وجزاك الله خيرا على ماتفعل


----------



## Qal&ia (4 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لتعاونكم
في الحقيقة كنت قد سحبت ملفات كثيرة تخص الهيدروليك وساضعها لكم مرة اخرى اذا تمكنت
لكنني بامس الحاجة الى ملفات الاشعال والحقن الالكتروني في سيارت الديزل والبنزين

بالاضافة الى ذلك كان الهدف حقيقة من طرح الموضوع هو الاشارة الى ذوي العلاقة كي يعملوا على اعادة هذا الموقع الى ساحة العطاء

الرجاء مرة اخرى من كل من له علاقة بهذا الموقع ان يعمل جاهدا لاعادته
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 ديسمبر 2009)

للرفع----------------------


----------



## nartop (22 ديسمبر 2009)

إن شاء الله سوف نوفق بوضع كافة الكتب المطلوبة من الأخوة


----------



## د.محبس (22 ديسمبر 2009)

اعتقد الموقع الان اشبه بفهرس فقط وليس للكتب وغيرها


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*




** تسلسل** قسم** تخصص**لتحميل الخطط الدراسية*​

*1*مفردات المواد العامة واللغة الإنجليزية​
*2* التقنية الكهربائية آلات ومعدات

* 3* التقنية الكهربائية قوى كهربائية

* 4* التقنية الميكانيكية إنتاج

* 5 *التقنية الميكانيكية مركبات

* 6* التقنية الميكانيكية تبريد وتكييف

* 7* التقنية الميكانيكية آلات زراعية

* 8* التقنية الميكانيكية أنظمة نيوماتية وهيدروليكية

* 9* التقنية الميكانيكية كهربائي سيارات

* 10* التقنية الميكانيكية المعدات الثقيلة

* 11* التقنية الميكانيكية اللحام

* 12* تقنية الحاسب برمجيات

* 13* تقنية الحاسب دعم فني

* 14* تقنية الحاسب شبكات

* 15* تقنية الحاسب خطة إدارة أنظمة الشبكات

* 16* تقنية الحاسب خطة تقنية الوسائط المتعددة ورسوميات الويب

* 17* تقنية الفندقة والسياحة سفر وسياحة

* 18* تقنية الفندقة والسياحة فندقــه

* 19* التقنية الإدارية إدارة مكتبية

* 20* التقنية الإدارية محاسبة

* 21* التقنية الإدارية تسويق

* 22* التقنية الإدارية إدارة المستودعات

* 23* التقنية الإلكترونية الكترونيات صناعية وتحكم

* 24* التقنية الإلكترونية الأجهزة الطبية

* 25* التقنية المدنية و المعمارية عمارة

* 26* التقنية المدنية و المعمارية مدني

* 27* التقنية المدنية و المعمارية مساحة

* 28* التقنية الكيميائية إنتاج كيميائي

* 29* التقنية الكيميائية مختبرات كيميائية

* 30* تقنية الاتصالات اتصالات

*31* تقنية التصنيع الغذائي تصنيع غذائي

* 32* تقنية البيئة حماية البيئة

* 3**3* تقنية البيئة سلامة الأغذية

* 34* التقنية الخاصة التطبيقات المكتبية بالحاسب للمعاقين سمعياً

* 35* التقنية الخاصة دعم المستفيدين والتطبيقات المكتبية على الحاسب للمعوقين بصرياً


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*المقررات التدريبية للكليات التقنية *​ *قسم : التقنية الميكانيكية*​

​* تخصص : محركات و مركبات**الفصل التدريبي** تسلسل** الرمز*
*المقررات التدريبية*​*نظري**عملي**كتاب المتدرب**الفصل الأول*​*1*101 نجللغة إنجليزية عامة *2*101 سلمثقافة إسلامية (1)

 *3*161 ريضرياضيات تخصصية

 *4*101 حالمقدمة تطبيقات الحاسب

 

 

 

 

 *5 *101 فيزفيزياء تخصصية



 *6*114 تمرأساسيات ورش

 ​*7*115 تمرالسلامة في ورش السيارات

 *8*116 تمرمبادئ تقنية السيارات

 *الفصل الثاني*​*9*192 نجللغة إنجليزية تخصصية (1) *10 *101 عربلغة عربية

 *11*124 تمرمبادئ كهرباء وإلكترونيات السيارات



 ​*12 *125 تمررسم هندسي

 *13*126 تمرمحركات السيارات



 *14*127 تمرنظام الفرامل



 *الفصل الثالث*​*15*293 نجللغة إنجليزية تخصصية (2) *16*215 تمررسم فني

 *17*216 تمرنظام نقل القدرة



 *18*217 تمرنظام الوقود (بنزين)



 *19*218 تمرنظام الوقود (ديزل)



 ​*20*219 تمرنظام الإشعال *الفصل الرابع*​*21*101 سلكالسلوك الوظيفي ومهارات الإتصال

 *22*102 سلمثقافة إسلامية (2)

 *23*225 تمرناقل القدرة الذاتي



 *24*226 تمرإصلاح محركات السيارات



 *25*227 تمرنظام التعليق والتوجيه *26*228 تمرتشخيص الأعطال



 *
ملاحظة: لكي تتمكن من قراءة المقررات التدريبية يجب تحميل برنامج Acrobat Reader 
لتحميل البرنامج 


*​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* يعتبر المنهج أداة هامة بيد المتدرب يستقي منه المعلومة الهامة التي ينبغي أن يدركها ليكون ملماً بالنواحي المعرفية والمهارية التي تشق له درب ممارسة المهنة التي يأمل مزاولتها بعد التخرج باقتدار.
والإدارة العامة لتصميم وتطوير المناهج تضع بين يديك عزيزي المتدرب الحقائب التدريبية لأقسام الكلية التقنية ليكون عونا لك بعد الله -سبحانه وتعالى- في إيضاح كثير من الأمور الهامة التي ينبغي إدراكها. 
وقد رأت الإدارة أن تقدم إليك كل ما تحتاجه من مناهج علي الانترنت ليسهل لك تصفح المنهج وفق الأساليب التقنية الحديثة التي أصبحت في عصرنا الحالي ضرورة ملحة ينبغي الأخذ بها. 
وحيث أن هذا الإصدار هو الثاني، فإن الإدارة العامة لتصميم وتطوير المناهج تأمل منك متابعة المستجدات عبر صفحة المؤسسة على الانترنت.
سائلين المولى القدير أن يأخذ بيدك وأن يحقق لك سبل التوفيق والسداد إنه سميع مجيب الدعاء.
*الإدارة العامة لتصميم وتطوير المناهج*​ *الأقسام*
*التخصصات *​ التقنية الإدارية تسويق مكتبية محاسبة إدارة المستودعات  التقنية الميكانيكية إنتاج محركات ومركبات تبريد وتكييف آلات زراعية أنظمة نيوماتية وهيدروليكية كهرباء السيارات التقنية الكهربائية آلات ومعدات كهربائية قوى كهربائية  التقنية الكيميائية إنتاج كيميائي مختبرات كيميائية  الفندقة والسياحة  فندقة السفر والسياحة  التقنية المدنية والمعمارية مدني عمارة مساحة التقنية الالكترونية الكترونيات صناعية وتحكم http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/construction/arc.htm  الحاسب الآلي دعم فني برمجيات تقنية البيئة حماية البيئة سلامة الأغذية  تقنية الاتصالات الاتصالات  المواد العامة دليل تصميم الحقائب التدريبية​


----------



## zamalkawi (26 ديسمبر 2009)

لووووووووز
من أين أتيت بها؟


----------



## طارق شرف (25 يناير 2012)

رجاء وضع ملفات الهيدروليك المحملة من على المو قع دة لان 
محتاجها ضرورى


----------



## majed_19845 (8 أبريل 2013)

يمكنكم أن تجدوا كل المناهج والملفات من هذا الرابط

tvtc.gov.sa/Arabic/Departments/Departments/cdd/InformationCenter/Pages/default.aspx?folder=Documents


----------



## عمر عبد الله طه (26 أبريل 2013)

شكرا لكم للسماح لي بالانضمام في موقعكم المتميز والمتواضع .ارجو ان اكون عند حسن ظنكم بي .احتاج الى بعض المراجع العلمية في مجال الهندسة الكهربية والميكانيكية ولكم مني جزي الشكر


----------



## عمر عبد الله طه (26 أبريل 2013)

ما اهمية الطاقة الشمسية للبشرية ؟؟؟ّّّّّ!!! ولم لم يستفاد منها الانسان المعاصر الى اقصى فائدة ممكنة ؟؟ سؤال يحيرني وارجوا الاجابة عليه!


----------

